# Monark Super Deluxe?



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 7, 2015)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/4968017718.html

Any idea what year, and is it a super deluxe?


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes super deluxe. Missing rear fender and I'm guess the wheelset is 24"..... or something is really funky with that front wheel


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

Will need money put into it.Guy wants to trade so he probably is a bike guy.+


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2015)

1948 and yes as the others have said. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 7, 2015)

Something looks wrong with this jewel.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like the frame is repainted? Looks like a bit of "over spray" on the tag.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you guys for the info.  He is sending me some more pictures later this evening, I will post when I get them.  He isn't looking for a trade right now so that's the price.  I had to ask about it because of the front wheel or fender just didn't look right.  Will find out if it's a 26"


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like  24 inch wheels on a 26 inch bike.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 7, 2015)

looks like a 26" bike with 24" wheels


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> looks like a 26" bike with 24" wheels




I disagree.I say its 24 inch wheels on a 26 inch bike.


----------



## Boris (Apr 7, 2015)

vincev said:


> I disagree.I say its 24 inch wheels on a 26 inch bike.




I suggest that you look again. They look like could be 24" wheels. I think that's a 26 inch bike too.


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I suggest that you look again. They look like could be 24" wheels. I think that's a 26 inch bike too.




I also think there is a rear fender missing or it is a clear see through fender.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok, the wheels are 24".  The chain is missing and the light is half gone.  The fender, tank, chain gaurd and rack have same color paint.  Not sure if frame was repainted.  So is it still worth the 350?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 7, 2015)

You tell me...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121608561791?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Ok, the wheels are 24".  The chain is missing and the light is half gone.  The fender, tank, chain gaurd and rack have same color paint.  Not sure if frame was repainted.  So is it still worth the 350?




I would pass. Too many of these around complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoke with Also early today Wed.
He has multiple bikes listed in different locations.
This monark was also in a Janesville wisc. add . Surprised when he contacted me back and there were multiple emails I inquired about other bikes Attached to current email.. Never deleted. Horn Tank , horn does not work . Painted Frame , Wrong tires and wheels. He said maybe mismatched fenders. Good Project or Parts only.
He said he'd take $250. Your Right a Bike Guy. 
Seemed like a nice guy and negotiable hopefully something nice will pop up with him.


----------

